# ABT's w/ Q-view



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 10, 2009)

It's Friday night.  Wife wanted some ABT's.  Have to work tomorrow, so nothing big...Chive and Onion Cream Cheese, Mexican Blend cheese, simple and good....


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 11, 2009)

Simple is good and those look great


----------



## oneshot (Jul 11, 2009)

Lookin good!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now you've made me hungry!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Mmmm....they look really good Cajun!!


----------



## erain (Jul 11, 2009)

nice looking abts!!! i gonna be doing more this w/e too. for not likeing jalepenos... i am gettting addicted thks to smoke buzz!!!  great job!!!


----------



## rivet (Jul 11, 2009)

Good grief Cajun! On my first cup of coffee, still rubbing sleep outta my eyes and you got me craving ABT's and Jalapenos! 

THAT, my friend, is a darn good thing  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Certainly the sign of a professional!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 11, 2009)

thats a great idea cajun and I happen to have some jalapeno's in the frig. They are easy and I do have some smoking to do today matbe a nice thick chuck and now some abt's Thanks again. 
PS one shot Do you think you can slice them?


----------



## fire it up (Jul 11, 2009)

Great looking ABTs, the drooling has begun.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 11, 2009)

Good thing I have ABTs on the menu for tonight - those looks great


----------



## mcmelik (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good I will have to try some. We are having a party on labor day weekend and making 15 pounds of ABT's and 40 pounds of chicken wings I can't wait to get the smoker fired up again it has been way to long


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 24, 2009)

They look great! I did a batch this weekend in between working and sleeping... They were great!


----------



## billbo (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

